# Late Season Food Plot



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Finally acquired a piece of land I've been trying to get, but a few months later than I would have liked. The plan is to turn part of it into a food plot to attract deer and turkey. Haven't done allot of planning on the plot yet, but is there anything I can get going this late in the year? Or just better off planting next spring?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Finally acquired a piece of land I've been trying to get, but a few months later than I would have liked. The plan is to turn part of it into a food plot to attract deer and turkey. Haven't done allot of planning on the plot yet, but is there anything I can get going this late in the year? Or just better off planting next spring?


Rye. I planted some just prior to that 1/2" rain and its up about 3" now. Two cameras and its covered with deer. I planted about 1/2 acre of purple tops and without the rain they failed, plus the deer ate the tops off. Those seeds that hit inside the garden, developed into 6" turnips. I turned it over the other day and planted it all in rye.

I'd go with the Rye this late and they WILL be in it.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup, rye is about the only thing you can plant in september. Plant about 100# per acre.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I put some rye down last Saturday. Already growing good and the deer are already in it.


----------



## Christina3844 (Sep 11, 2013)

We plant rye in our plots. The land is basically swamp if we get much rain. The rye grows and deer eat it up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

You can't go wrong with straight rye, but you've got more options. Check out this thread. Tons of useful information here.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297455


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

They're all over a couple plots I planted a couple weeks ago. I planted about 1/2 acre the other day and waiting for the rain. They'll be in it hard.

Now.... that 1/2 acre was originally planted in PTT and it went gang busters until it go hot with no rain. They ate the tops off so fast, that the bulbs didn't grow. On the inside of the fenced garden, they grew to a 6" diameter. Outside it was about the size of a pencil eraser and that's what I just tilled up and planted to rye.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you much! Rye it is.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

There was an article in MI Outdoor News about this and the mix had rye, oats and bean seeds. I was surprised but it said to plant these now.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

peas ..turnips..oh clover...you can still plant...peas will grow till it freezes hard..I do rye clover and peas every fall....put in a small turnip patch its all up....may put a few carrots in and straw cover them...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Tilled and planted some rye Thursday evening. Already germinating as of this morning, even with the cold weather. Thanks for the advice. Fairly cheap too. $12 for a $50# bag. Planted some left over peas in there too.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Tilled and planted some rye Thursday evening. Already germinating as of this morning, even with the cold weather. Thanks for the advice. Fairly cheap too. $12 for a $50# bag. Planted some left over peas in there too.


They're tearing mine up.....


----------

